# My "always want more" system



## myc52002 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anthem D2V
Chase CS 18.2 (3) with Dayton amps / DSP1124 / REW
Macintosh MC352 (2) bridged
Parasound A51
Legacy FOCUS SE
Legacy Silverscreen HD
Legacy Studios (4)
Runco RS1100 calibrated
Stewart Studiotek 130 120"
Meridian Sooloos Music server
Harmony 880 remote
LAT International interconnects, digital and balanced cables
Tara Labs speaker wiring


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet system


----------



## myc52002 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. A lot of years and experimenting to get here. I think I finally have a system that has great synergy. There always seemed to be "something" not quite right, just couldn't quite put my finger on it. The Chase subs replaced a pair of SVS PB12 Ultra/2 (though they were superb) and that was a big step forward especially after learning how to use REW and a DSP1124. Then moving from the original FOCUS to the new FOCUS SE really dialed the system in. As good as the originals were the SE are just incredible. I really can't see where to go next except maybe an upgrade to the projector at some point but jeez it still looks fantastic so no itch there.....yet!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

myc52002 said:


> Thanks. A lot of years and experimenting to get here. I think I finally have a system that has great synergy.


Thats the key for most systems. I think thats what makes this hobby so much fun is there is always something that can be changed to make it sound or look better. 
Nice system, :T


----------

